# Photoshop Course?



## StanNJ1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I recently purchased Adobe Photoshop Elements and can barely get past the basics. Does anyone know of a course being offered in NJ/NY? I have read some of the tutorials but feel that I would get much more out of a classroom setting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arch (Oct 27, 2006)

The best thing to do is check with your local colleges and schools.... and see if there is an evening class in photoshop available. Many colleges do.. (well they do here in England, so they should where you are too)... or sometimes they combine it with short photography courses.
Other than that, you can also check the Adobe website for any local events... Adobe often send out demonstraters to give a one or two day event which are always worth going to.

I have learnt alot with tutorials.... i know some seem mind boggling to begin with... but there are some basic ones out there that will get you started.


----------



## Andie (Oct 27, 2006)

I second the suggestion of checking local colleges around. I am currently enrolled in a 4 week course at my local community college. It's has started off slow (1 class down) but I am hoping the last 3 are better.   And I have Photoshop 7


----------



## dewey (Oct 27, 2006)

The "Total Training" series is about the best aside from a real class... the DVD's are sometimes available for checkout at local libraries if you didn't want to buy them.

~Dewey


----------



## Puscas (Oct 27, 2006)

this is the one I am taking my photography course. They also offer Photoshop (but I have no experience with that). 

http://photomanhattan.com



Pascal


----------



## aQueensGambitt (Oct 27, 2006)

There's plenty of tutorials floating on the internet if you'd like to learn without paying.

Me being a college student on my 2nd year and having a job, i rarely have time to pay for a class much less go to one.

While attemping to balance school/work/and social functions.

Mess around with it, learning on your own isn't so bad.


----------



## fmw (Oct 27, 2006)

The advantage of going to a class is interaction.  You can ask questions and get coaching right there.  I'm still learning Photoshop from a book.  I'm considering taking a class.

Most community colleges have graphic arts departments.  I would think any of those would have a course on photoshop.


----------



## Pirate (Nov 5, 2006)

Photoshop is tough, maybe I'm just too old to learn anymore. I have purchased a few books and am still looking for some classes in my area.


----------



## darkmatter (Nov 9, 2006)

total training tutorial DVD's gives you an advantage to recall topics you already forgot. a good tool to learn photoshop.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 9, 2006)

I dont know if Total Training has a program for Elements.  But I have it for PS 7 and learned quite a bit from it (still learning, and will always be learning PS).  I have moved to CS2 but of course the developers have carried over lots of the same actions / features.

In my area 3 schools, and the local adult education offer photoshop classes.  So don't forget your towns adult education programs.  They might have something and should be less expensive.  I would take one but I travel for work and not possible.


----------



## ambergideon (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't recommend this site enough, http://movielibrary.lynda.com/html/modListing.asp?pid=77

That link should take you directly to the PS Elements course they have. 

I'm currently taking a digital photography class at a local community college which involves PS CS2 and frankly I wouldn't have learned anything if I hadn't had my extremely talented photographer friend helping me. Before taking a class, if possible, find out if the instructor and equipment is decent. Our lab computers are pitiful.


----------



## kirch (Nov 12, 2006)

i mess around on www.good_tutorials.com. they have some pretty good how-tos for photoshop and crap. even some on vector iliistrating


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Nov 16, 2006)

While you're searching for a classroom setting, downlaod *VTC Photoshop for Photographers* here...

http://hatchet-wound.com/the-$hit/APPZ/Photoshop_CS2_video.zip

all videos (12 hours, 177 lessons) included in zip file! 


Simply copy the link, change the "$" to an "S" (_this board filters "naughty" words, so I had to type it like that_) and paste it into your browser. Once you've downloaded, unzip the file, highlight ALL the items in the unzipped folder and extract them all to ONE folder.

Open that folder and double-click on the "VTC Photoshop Photography" icon and the Macromedia player will pop up. The videos are seperated into categories and are activated by the buttons on the right-hand side of the player.

BTW...the vids are in ".mov" format, so make sure you have Quicktime installed.

Enjoy,
Dave


----------



## mcojrt (Aug 5, 2011)

check out ibabstraining.com .they are awesome


----------



## ann (Aug 5, 2011)

A new high ? This thread is over 5 years old.


----------

